# lubro moly change intervals?



## foundonroadead (Feb 3, 2010)

thinking of running lubromoly MoS2 anti-friction semi synth motor oil in my 2.0 aba. i heard that you can go along time with it but how long can you go exactly?


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

2.0 burns so much oil, you never have to change. Synth is totally unnecessary in this engine anyway. Try some Hi-Miles oil at 5000-6000 miles.


----------



## foundonroadead (Feb 3, 2010)

ok whatever you say bro:screwy:. btw my aba does not "burn" oil. anyhoo, its in there and working pretty good. plannin on going 8k to 10k or 1 year. its semi synthetic with anti friction, recommended for high mile engines:thumbup:


----------



## amsoilprod (Dec 3, 2010)

*lubro moly*

I am getting ready to service my 5 speed with this stuff. Seems like a good product!!


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

I run it in my 1.6 diesel and change it every 5000 miles because I'm obsessed. In my quest to exceed 53 mpg, this took me the final 3 mpg to end up with 54.2 on 3 tanks in a row. (All highway miles.....120 mile commute every day!) I can say it definitely does reduce friction. It may be expensive, but it's paid for itself in fuel savings before I hit 5000 miles. I look at it as 'free oil!


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

2.0 ABA is relatively easy on oil. Run it 5k. I never run longer then 5k.


----------

